# Daily dosing vs twice weekly?



## Azog (Jan 16, 2020)

So, I’ve heard a doctor mention anecdotally that several of his patients made the decision to split there 2x/week dosage of TRT into daily dose. Something along the lines of 10-15mg/day. The interesting thing he said was that their LH/FSH returned to normal levels as if they were not on exogenous hormones. What’s everyone think about this? Have any of you experimented with this? Seen similar results? If you’ve tried this, were there any benefits/disadvantages?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 16, 2020)

once a week equals 52 injections per year

twice a week is obviously 104

even 104 sounds like a lot imo

so 365 is pretty hefty 

i know these diabetics are doing it every day but thats cause they have too

if you dont mind all that then by all means 

and keep us updated on those lh/fsh levels


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 16, 2020)

No way would I do TRT even 2x per week much less ED.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 16, 2020)

TRT once a week no different then 2x week, it's all overthinking

Now if your on a cycle running a gram then I'd 2x that


----------



## Azog (Jan 17, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> TRT once a week no different then 2x week, it's all over thinking
> 
> Now if your on a cycle running a gram then I'd 2x that



More or less where I’ve landed on this. My mind gets the better of me with over analysis at times. I’ve played with the ED injections subq before, but got irritated after ~2mos. Of course I was too impatient to get my LH/FSH tested.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 17, 2020)

Azog said:


> More or less where I’ve landed on this. My mind gets the better of me with over analysis at times. I’ve played with the ED injections subq before, but got irritated after ~2mos. Of course I was too impatient to get my LH/FSH tested.



if one is doing daily it should be prop or ace IMO.

3 x a week Test PP

Otherwise once a week on trt

I am on 140mg once a week, last test on the 7th day prior to injection 684ng

So if I'm testing 684ng 7 days later just on 140mg a week there is no need to split the dosage up.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 17, 2020)

Azog said:


> So, I’ve heard a doctor mention anecdotally that several of his patients made the decision to split there 2x/week dosage of TRT into daily dose. Something along the lines of 10-15mg/day. The interesting thing he said was that their LH/FSH returned to normal levels as if they were not on exogenous hormones. What’s everyone think about this? Have any of you experimented with this? Seen similar results? If you’ve tried this, were there any benefits/disadvantages?



long esters I do twice a week fast esters can be every day or every other day I noticed not extra gains based on frequency just a leased scarred up ass


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 17, 2020)

I had an endo mention a similar protocol to me. I raised skepticism at the idea of TRT patients pinning themselves everyday for the next 40, 50, 60, etc years. He pulled the "I know more than you because I'm qualified card" and so I proceeded to walk away (metaphorically speaking) from the conversation. 

The main disadvantage will be adherence. And since adherence > everything else, I'd say that's a pretty big disadvantage. JMO.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 17, 2020)

Damn that you azog? 

When I first started my trt I was doing 2x week test cyp 100 each pin for 200wk. 

Got tired of pinning twice a wk and started doing once a wk after about 2 months. 

I noticed no difference, but than again it sounds like most of us are just going off how we felt or opinions. Till some does some blood work this will just be another "bro science" debate. 

Even if it did show it was better to pin everyday how many of you actually would? Would the benefit out weigh pinning everyday.


----------



## Viduus (Jan 17, 2020)

The LH/FSH coming back would be interesting if he had proof. I’m on test because my LH/FSH are both rock bottom naturally so thankfully it doesn’t matter to me!


----------



## Jin (Jan 17, 2020)

Viduus said:


> The LH/FSH coming back would be interesting if he had proof. I’m on test because my LH/FSH are both rock bottom naturally so thankfully it doesn’t matter to me!



Daily dosing trt without shutting off LH/FSH?

you’re gonna have to provide evidence for me to believe that.


----------



## Azog (Jan 17, 2020)

Jin said:


> Daily dosing trt without shutting off LH/FSH?
> 
> you’re gonna have to provide evidence for me to believe that.



It’s definitely anecdotal. But, the doc mentioning it is not a TRT pusher of any sort. Daily injections isn’t something he was advocating. Rather, it was something he said he’s had several of his patients try on their own with no input of his. He also found it perplexing/interesting. Guy won’t even entertain GH, as he’s 100% about longevity where the literature points to lower IGF levels being desirable. I just thought I’d see if anyone had experienced this!


----------



## ripper (Jan 18, 2020)

On TRT and I've personally noticed a big difference in the amount of sides I experience and the way I feel going from 1x/wk to breaking that dose up and going to an ED or even EOD protocol with whatever that weekly dose breaks down to on the more frequent schedule.  I'll try to go ED but will sometimes not feel like taking a shot and move to EOD for a while.  Doc has me on cyp and 0.1-0.2cc via a slin pin is quick and easy to pin. 

Try it subcutaneous vs IM for more ease.  To the naysayers, I'd say give it a go before you write it off.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 18, 2020)

I've written it off. Once a week and I'm doing just fine. Bloods are exactly where they need to be. One quick pin in the delt  every Sunday morning and I'm gtg till the following week.


----------



## ripper (Jan 18, 2020)

Seeker said:


> I've written it off. Once a week and I'm doing just fine. Bloods are exactly where they need to be. One quick pin in the delt  every Sunday morning and I'm gtg till the following week.



Good for you, that's valuable feedback to the thread.


----------



## Beefbuffcake (Feb 6, 2020)

I pin 30mg of test cyp daily with an insulin syringe. I’m also pinning 30mg of deca daily with the same insulin syringe. I feel fantastic. Libido is nuts and no deca dick. Do what you will with that info.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 6, 2020)

Emeric over on pro m has a huge thread on pinning 10 mlg per day, i see a lot of guys doing this lately, all sub q... some are eod some are 20-40 mlg per day, overall id like to try it but honestly I couldnt do it.... They say less sides and u feel great, but the thought of it makes me cringe


----------

